# Requesting a B&S Vanguard 18hp repair manual



## slcHerb (Jan 28, 2010)

slcHerb:

Hell-o, I'm trying to locate a repair manual for a B&S Vanguard 18HP Motor , Model 42A707 (Type 1238-01). If anyone can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The model number you posted belongs to an opposed twin, not a Vanguard engine. 

Is there specific information you are looking for??


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

bet you money its in here.. dandy little site for those manuals..

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, he is right. The manual is there

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...er L-Head repair manual BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf

That's a pretty good site for information.


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

hd4ou said:


> bet you money its in here.. dandy little site for those manuals..
> 
> http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


thank you its now in the favorites


----------

